# Field and stream store



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Tried to go to the F&S store at Austin Landing during my lunch break and they are closed.. broken water line which will likely take a few hours to fix according to an employee there. Just a heads up for any of you planning a trip there today.

This winter crap is getting old...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I can only imagine that sinking feeling you felt when you pulled in the parking lot...


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

In general that store is a let down. Shelf stocking is not a high priority there. All of the same items everywhere to fill holes. 
I will say this, spring stocking has started almost everywhere and if you're gonna find something now, or at least in the near future, is the time to look for it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishin.accomplished said:


> In general that store is a let down. Shelf stocking is not a high priority there. All of the same items everywhere to fill holes.
> I will say this, spring stocking has started almost everywhere and if you're gonna find something now, or at least in the near future, is the time to look for it.


That sucks. The one in Washington Pa is freaking amazing! I've been to the original store in cranberry Pa as well, and it didn't let me down either. I haven't been to any of the other ones yet. Maybe they need to start employee evaluations....


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fishin.accomplished said:


> In general that store is a let down. Shelf stocking is not a high priority there. All of the same items everywhere to fill holes.
> I will say this, spring stocking has started almost everywhere and if you're gonna find something now, or at least in the near future, is the time to look for it.


no it's not i like it... i was there last week the shelves was stocked
i picked up a quantum q vex 30 combo for $30


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I was there last year, late summer, after doing an equipment install in neighboring store. I was pleasantly surprised to see one in our area, but couldn't spend much time in it. Got a chance to handle a Penn Prevail rod, which is on my dreamlist. Can't say I was impressed with their employees, they seemed surly enough, but again I wasn't there long in all fairness. Nice selection of guns it seems, pricey maybe, and a real nice selection of knives. If knives are your thing, it might be worth checking out. You're not going to save any money there though.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Field & Stream needs to improve their website. Pretty basic and pretty blah. They need to sell online like BPS and Cabela's. Sure they're owned by Dick's, but have you ever checked out Dick's website for fishing equipment? Pretty sad.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Just like all the big box sporting good stores they lack high end gear. Only sell cheap gear.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

One in Columbus rocks. They target game Ans fish locally really good. And every one I have spoke with has been very knowledgable. There rewards is awesome and always got amazing deals.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

EStrong said:


> Field & Stream needs to improve their website. Pretty basic and pretty blah. They need to sell online like BPS and Cabela's. Sure they're owned by Dick's, but have you ever checked out Dick's website for fishing equipment? Pretty sad.



Agreed. It'd be nice to have another option other than bps and cabelas. It's a bad move on their part moving so slow on this, they're gonna go the way circuit city did when they were a little behind the times responding to a the shift to online access


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

SamiFish said:


> *Agreed*. It'd be nice to have another option other than bps and cabelas. It's a bad move on their part moving so slow on this, they're gonna go the way circuit city did when they were a little behind the times responding to a the shift to online access


Yeah, I knew there was a reason I liked you. LOL...

Tackle Warehouse is a site I've ordered from before. No issues with them.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com

Tackle Direct seems like a decent site but I've never ordered from them. They are in New Jersey.
http://www.tackledirect.com


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't believe how big of a joke the field and stream website is. Love the columbus store though


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I too think the one in Columbus is awesome. Whenever I'm in there their employees are always friendly and knowledgable, plus they ask what we as the consumer would like to see them carry, it's great! They had a whole section set up just for the shadow raps the other day, I thought it was cool.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Terra Rysing said:


> Just like all the big box sporting good stores they lack high end gear. Only sell cheap gear.


??? How much more high end than Shimano, G-loomis, mega bass, lucky craft, IMA, etc... can you get!?!?


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

They have no shimano tranx, trinidads, etc. No st. Croix legend tournaments. Cheap electronics.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep...I was not too impressed with Field and Stream store either.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I think F&S is more of a hunting store than it is a fishing store.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I think F&S is more of a hunting store than it is a fishing store.


I guess they're not all the same. Washington store definitely seems to lean on the fishing. Maybe Ohio's "big buck" reputation is killing our tackle supply.... 

They do brag on the regional selection.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> I guess they're not all the same. Washington store definitely seems to lean on the fishing. Maybe Ohio's "big buck" reputation is killing our tackle supply....
> 
> They do brag on the regional selection.


That might be so. Would make sense if that was the case


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I was not impressed either kinda over priced. But I do like walking around any outdoor store.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i might go and get another quantum Q-VEX rod and reel combo


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Byg said:


> I was not impressed either kinda over priced. But I do like walking around any outdoor store.


They're prices are exactly the same as any other big box store. Manufacturers are pretty tight about one dealer trying to undersell another. MSPR prices are usually pretty locked in, which is why when stores like bass pro, Cabela's, tackle warehouse, etc... run big holiday sales and such, most of the big name products are excluded.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

bought another quantum QVEX with power pro braid on it


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

What pound test Power Pro? Did you get the Super Slick 8 or the original?


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

The 8 weave line is good on high end reels like the calcutta d's, tranx, trinidads, etc.


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

The field and stream store at austin landing is a great store. They have had everything I've ever wanted and bought in stock. Their rewards program is great as well. Ive gotten about 4 10$ credits so far because I spend a lot there. And the staff always let's me use the coupons I want. Ill be there tomorrow picking up a fish finder and a reel. I made some cash on a boat I sold. I can't get enough fishing equipment


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

EStrong said:


> What pound test Power Pro? Did you get the Super Slick 8 or the original?


original 10 LB


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ohioangler2016 said:


> The field and stream store at austin landing is a great store. They have had everything I've ever wanted and bought in stock. Their rewards program is great as well. Ive gotten about 4 10$ credits so far because I spend a lot there. And the staff always let's me use the coupons I want. Ill be there tomorrow picking up a fish finder and a reel. I made some cash on a boat I sold. I can't get enough fishing equipment


You walked out of that store with a deal today. I still can't believe you picked up all that for that cheap.


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

I think they just live me and know team buckeye is about to have a good year


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Kind of surprised by some of the hate on F&S, I'm liking it more than Bass Pro. They even physically carry the jointed husky jerks I love to use in the early spring. Pretty good fishing selection for a small store Also have really good sales and the reward program is really good also. 

That reminds me, I gotta run in there this week.


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

The reward program blows every other company out of the water. That's how I get my ten dollar rewards often. However bass pro will always be the fisherman's place. Hands down.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ohioangler2016 said:


> The reward program blows every other company out of the water. That's how I get my ten dollar rewards often. However bass pro will always be the fisherman's place. Hands down.


Dicks sporting good has the same reward program. Same owner too lol
I do like bass pro better but field and stream is up there. At bass pro, I think you get a reward for every $500 you spend.


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

I know. But dicks sporting good doesn't have the same focus. They focus on sports. So for us outdoor guys, field and stream is an outdoor store. Of the outdoor stores, they have the best program.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ohioangler2016 said:


> I know. But dicks sporting good doesn't have the same focus. They focus on sports. So for us outdoor guys, field and stream is an outdoor store. Of the outdoor stores, they have the best program.


Well yea, I'm just saying. One outdoorsman could easily spend $300 on their fishing and gun selection and get a reward too. I know I could!


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sure. If we had to go to dicks we would.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

ohioangler2016 said:


> The reward program blows every other company out of the water. That's how I get my ten dollar rewards often. However bass pro will always be the fisherman's place. Hands down.


And spend 5-10 minutes filling on the survey after every purchase and you get a $10 off a $50 purchase coupon.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

kparrott154 said:


> And spend 5-10 minutes filling on the survey after every purchase and you get a $10 off a $50 purchase coupon.


They take old used coupons too. I have digital coupons I've had on my phone since the store opened. Use it every time I spend a lot of money. Sometimes they even let you use 2 coupons.


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

Brad we don't tell those secrets


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

ohioangler2016 said:


> Brad we don't tell those secrets



No doubt dude


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I think as far as fishing sections go i prefer bass pro but as far as an all around outdoor store field and stream is better. Of course none of the fishing stuff matters for me since i work at a fly shop haha. I do however buy my firearms and ammo from field and stream. Field and Stream also has a pretty nice knife selection.

I will say one thing that really pissed me off about field and stream/dicks. before field and stream came to austin landing, i had to get all my outdoor supplies from dicks so i had built up a huge amount of points for their reward program. Once field and stream moved in, i had no need to go to dicks since field and streams selection of guns and ammo is so much better. Yet I couldn't use my points at field and stream (even though its the same company). Sorta frustrating.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ohioangler2016 said:


> Brad we don't tell those secrets






CPK said:


> No doubt dude


Who cares. Why does it matter? Helping out fellow OGFers. Its not like they'll stop taking 2 coupons because of me saying something lol


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Who cares. Why does it matter? Helping out fellow OGFers. Its not like they'll stop taking 2 coupons because of me saying something lol



The field and stream coupon flow is a very delicate ecosystem and cannot withstand the added pressure of you telling everyone about it online!! Be careful of what you share on the Internet. I have seen several good fishing spots and coupon deals ruined by illegal parking, trash and pressures of too many people hitting the same spot and walking out with stringers of fish and good deals. 

(Sarcasm font)


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

CPK said:


> The field and stream coupon flow is a very delicate ecosystem and cannot withstand the added pressure of you telling everyone about it online!! Be careful of what you share on the Internet. I have seen several good fishing spots and coupon deals ruined by illegal parking, trash and pressures of too many people hitting the same spot and walking out with stringers of fish and good deals.
> 
> (Sarcasm font)


Noooo not the spot sharing debate again! Lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

EStrong said:


> Field & Stream needs to improve their website. Pretty basic and pretty blah. They need to sell online like BPS and Cabela's. Sure they're owned by Dick's, but have you ever checked out Dick's website for fishing equipment? Pretty sad.



no they aren't... i asked a dicks employee field and stream are their own co been around since 1871 and they make thier own stuff


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> no they aren't... i asked a dicks employee field and stream are their own co been around since 1871 and they make thier own stuff


The Dicks employee was misinformed.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> no they aren't... i asked a dicks employee field and stream are their own co been around since 1871 and they make thier own stuff


Wrong. Don't listen to employees they hardly know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Field & Stream has set an opening date of Oct. 10 and has begun hiring for its 50,000-square-foot store at the entrance of Austin Landing, along Austin Boulevard just east of Interstate 75 in Miami Twp. The budding outdoor-store chain, which is owned by Dicks Sporting Goods, also opened a store in 2013 in northern Kentucky. A spokesman for Dicks Sporting Goods said last week that the new Field & Stream stores Austin Landing location was chosen in part because of the vibrant hunting and fishing community in the area.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Wrong. Don't listen to employees they hardly know what they are talking about.


Last Dicks Sporting goods employee I spoke with to test a crossbow smelled like a whiskey barrel and was sweating profusely.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Field & Stream needs to improve their website. Pretty basic and pretty blah. They need to sell online like BPS and Cabela's. Sure they're owned by Dick's, but have you ever checked out Dick's website for fishing equipment? Pretty sad.





trailbreaker said:


> No they aren't. I asked a Dick's employee,
> Field & Stream are their own company, been around since 1871 and they make their own stuff. _Edited for grammar and stuff..._


Ummmm.... Looks like someone owes me an apology.  LOL... Tell ya what TB, bow down and kiss my ring, and all will be forgiven.










"Leave the fishing gear. Take the cannoli."


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol oh man


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

then estrong do you want to deal with osama bin fishing


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hahaha this conversation


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> then estrong do you want to deal with osama bin fishing


That pic is epic in every way.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> then estrong do you want to deal with osama bin fishing


I give this man a nickname, bring him in out of the cold, and how does he show his appreciation? He pulls a Johnny Jigging Jihad! 

Always remember this, I'm not like a boss, I am the boss. Salud!!!


----------

